# Get Ready for a LONGER Deer Season



## Retired Army Guy (Nov 22, 2014)

DNR is  emailing out surveys asking when hunters would like deer season to end.  Stating the goal is to make the Northern Zone & Southern Zone the same.  I fear We're going to loose two weeks of woods time.  

Rabbit hunters please SPEAK UP and voice your rights to have time in the woods!


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 22, 2014)

why not extend BOTH


----------



## specialk (Nov 23, 2014)

Retired Army Guy said:


> DNR is  emailing out surveys asking when hunters would like deer season to end.  Stating the goal is to make the Northern Zone & Southern Zone the same.  I fear We're going to loose two weeks of woods time.
> 
> Rabbit hunters please SPEAK UP and voice your rights to have time in the woods!



thanks for the heads up, hopefully i'll get one......


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 23, 2014)

A link on here somewhere to it. I'll see if I can find it. I voted to end it all Jan 1st but you know that aint gonna happen. They should extend small game. Mainly rabbit and coon and such till the second sunday in match if they do this. We are fix in to lose 2 weeks of small game. Specially dog hunters in north Ga!


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 23, 2014)

http://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/GADNR/bulletins/dd852b


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 23, 2014)

Retired Army Guy said:


> DNR is  emailing out surveys asking when hunters would like deer season to end.  Stating the goal is to make the Northern Zone & Southern Zone the same.  I fear We're going to loose two weeks of woods time.
> 
> Rabbit hunters please SPEAK UP and voice your rights to have time in the woods!




Thanks, need to get hounds men on that survey or we'll be steam rolled.


----------



## Smackem (Nov 23, 2014)

September, October, and November should be archery season. April and May can be firearms season. 


Pot=stirred


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 23, 2014)

It's coming one day, we're the minority.  I can't understand why they can't leave the seasons alone. There's nearly four months of deer season, plenty of time to fill the freezer with venison.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 23, 2014)

Deer season is to long as it is!


----------



## 7mmMag (Nov 23, 2014)

All I can say is if that happens they better get ready to hear some beagles running on jan 2.


----------



## Tall Tines Hunter (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. Takes 1 minute guys we need to voice our opinions because there are a lot fewer small game hunters than deer hunters


----------



## ErikGibb (Nov 23, 2014)

Yall can have all that deer hunting. I gave up hunting something that walks/travels in the dark 80% of the time. But I am for the rabbit and squirrel hunters. Ive seen in my short time here on earth that deer hunting is getting way out of control and leaving other hunting in second place.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 23, 2014)

I love deer hunting BUT if you cant kill one in 4 months. Whats another 2 weeks gonna do? Everybody already crying we dont have enough deer anymore. So extending it is gonna be doing what??? Plus if all these northern zone hunters wanna be equal with southern zone. We need to make baiting legal across the board.  Everybody send killmaster on here a pm and aak him to extend small game if deer season gets extended. Thats what I did.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Nov 23, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> I love deer hunting BUT if you cant kill one in 4 months. Whats another 2 weeks gonna do? Everybody already crying we dont have enough deer anymore. So extending it is gonna be doing what??? Plus if all these northern zone hunters wanna be equal with southern zone. We need to make baiting legal across the board.  Everybody send killmaster on here a pm and aak him to extend small game if deer season gets extended. Thats what I did.



My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Milkman (Nov 23, 2014)

October and November are more than enough for deer hunting.  I say that as a deer hunter and someone not able to rabbit hunt anymore.


----------



## p&y finally (Nov 23, 2014)

I sent mine in yesterday.


----------



## canecutter1 (Nov 23, 2014)

I wish they would reinstate the break we had in December years ago to give us a few more weeks to hunt small game.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 24, 2014)

canecutter1 said:


> I wish they would reinstate the break we had in December years ago to give us a few more weeks to hunt small game.



Excellent idea!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 24, 2014)

canecutter1 said:


> I wish they would reinstate the break we had in December years ago to give us a few more weeks to hunt small game.



I've seen this before, it's great when timed with the kids holiday break. Gets more youngsters in the fields.


----------



## Rulo (Nov 24, 2014)

Its obvious by the tone of the questions that DNR isn't going to slack up on the doe days and we are going to get the season extended in the Northern Zone out to Jan 15th. 

That being said and the way DNR seems to only exist to manage the deer herd (which BTW on public land they really do a poor job) why do we even need them? 

10 doe limits and no enforcement on the 2 buck limit………. lets cut the DNR budget even more and make it something like 5 counties per warden and 4 biologist statewide.

I really don't see why we need a large DNR Division now.  

Write your state rep and tell them so.


----------



## goose buster (Nov 24, 2014)

Voted to end mid December. If you can't kill a deer by then you need to quit.


----------



## bethelpreacher (Nov 25, 2014)

I agree with everyone that deer season is long enough.  It should end January 1 in both northern and southern zones.
With that said it is not the DNR that keeps us from running our dogs. Rabbit season opens the middle of November every year.  the season is open right now.  
There are game management areas open right now all the way through until Feb 28th.  If you have land to hunt you can run all year long.
It is not deer hunters that keep us from running our dogs either. I have two hunting clubs that I paid dues to that allow me to run during the week from 10am till 2pm. Granted that's not the best time of day but it works for me and them.  We have had no issues.
Instead of fighting with the deer hunters we need to work together so that none of us lose our hunting privileges.
The opportunity is there but if we are not willing to pay to lease the land ourselves to run our dogs; then we can only blame ourselves for not having time and places to hunt.


----------



## goose buster (Nov 25, 2014)

Some of us have to work for a living and the weekend is the only time we can hunt. All the clubs I tried to get in would not let me hunt until after deer season. So deer season does stop us from running our dogs.


----------



## rwh (Nov 25, 2014)

why not shift squirrel season so that it opens sept 15 and runs until march 15 or the end of march.  i don't like having my dogs in the woods when it's too hot, there are too many snakes and too many leaves.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 25, 2014)

Smackem said:


> September, October, and November should be archery season. April and May can be firearms season.
> 
> 
> Pot=stirred



Ain't gonna happen, but I hunt in South Fulton co. and we get the Jan bow season. The deer pop back out about the 2nd week of January and I usually see plenty of deer the last 2 weeks of January. January should be bow only for the entire state.


----------



## Beagler282 (Nov 25, 2014)

If a deer hunter can't kill his 12 deer limit by the end of November well he needs to take up knitting!!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Nov 25, 2014)

Deer season is something we need less of not more! It will benefit everybody.


----------



## clyde445 (Nov 26, 2014)

I've spent lots of week days on public land over the last three years and have only seen two deer. All this talk about if you cant find one by November bull is getting old. I say shorten the northern season because I can't find any. On top of that I've never seen a rabbit during the day time during rabbit season.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Nov 26, 2014)

clyde445 said:


> I've spent lots of week days on public land over the last three years and have only seen two deer. All this talk about if you cant find one by November bull is getting old. I say shorten the northern season because I can't find any. On top of that I've never seen a rabbit during the day time during rabbit season.



What?


----------



## JohnK (Nov 26, 2014)

Milkman said:


> October and November are more than enough for deer hunting.  I say that as a deer hunter and someone not able to rabbit hunt anymore.



me too


----------



## yonceyboy (Nov 26, 2014)

7mmmag said:


> all i can say is if that happens they better get ready to hear some beagles running on jan 2.


amen brother


----------



## p&y finally (Nov 27, 2014)

What I dont get is they take out the either sex days in December because they finally realize deer numbers are down. Now they want to extend the season


----------



## WAIDMASTER (Nov 28, 2014)

I voted to end it Jan 1.


----------



## Ihunt (Nov 28, 2014)

I am a deer hunter and not a rabbit hunter. I have no problem closing deer season earlier than it is. Yes, deer hunters are the majority but we have the majority of the time. We do not need nor should we expect more. If you can't kill a deer before the end of the year I would tell you to work on your skills a little more. 

Good luck guys/gals. You got hosed with the December break. Hope they treat y'all fairly this go around.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 28, 2014)

Longer deer season will help me feed my family, my cousins, my neighbor, my sisters roommate, my boss and the homeless.  This is really going to help me fill all my tags.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 28, 2014)

I am for closing the season the last weekend in November. Running rabbits and trapping after that.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 28, 2014)

GAGE said:


> I am for closing the season the last weekend in November. Running rabbits and trapping after that.



I would have to shoot a ton of rabbits to feed people.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 28, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> I would have to shoot a ton of rabbits to feed people.


Your in a good place to kill lots. I mean next to a 900 ac place that never has a rabbit killed and is slap loaded with em.


----------



## Gonzo9978 (Nov 30, 2014)

I hunt deer and small game. I think if anything, deer starts too early, but I'm ok with the end date. I do wish small game ran a little longer.


----------



## birddog52 (Dec 6, 2014)

i would like to see deer season go back like it used to end of october to thankingsgiving close then have week after christmas deer season to long


----------



## Lorren68 (Dec 18, 2014)

I am not trying to stir the pot, but I don't understand how extending the deer season will make small game hunters lose 2 weeks.  The WMA around here have 2 hunts during game session except a few have adult child hunts.  Most deer hunts last 3 to 4 days most of the rest of the time they are open to small game.  If you figure the number of days available to hunt small and big game I think you will find the small game is open longer.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 18, 2014)

We are not talking wmas here. They are over hunted under populated and pretty much void of game in these parts.


----------



## Lorren68 (Dec 18, 2014)

If you are talking private land, then it is a moot point. On private land you can hunt any game as long as the season is open.  Lease land and don't allow deer hunting, just small game.  Problem solved.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Dec 18, 2014)

goose buster said:


> Voted to end mid December. If you can't kill a deer by then you need to quit.



Some of us extreme southwest ga folks don't even see a rut by mid December. But if they do extend deer season I hope for you boys sake they extend the small game.


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 18, 2014)

Lorren68 said:


> If you are talking private land, then it is a moot point. On private land you can hunt any game as long as the season is open.  Lease land and don't allow deer hunting, just small game.  Problem solved.



Seems fair to me.


----------

